# Brake rotor minimum thickness



## ecarrot (May 9, 2003)

What is the minimum thickness for the front and rear OEM brake rotors?

Anybody know?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

it usually says on the rotor itself


----------



## audibmi (Aug 10, 2006)

22 mm front rotor
10 mm rear rotor

corrected figures... see post below for pix


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

wow 25 mm front...must be solid rotor?????????????????


----------



## ecarrot (May 9, 2003)

audibmi said:


> 25mm front rotor
> 23mm rear rotor
> 
> 10mm front pad
> 8mm rear pad


Are these the minimum service limit thickness specs?

My front rotors are at 25 mm, rear rotors 11 mm.

Front and rear pads are all at 4 mm.


----------



## REVGTI (Nov 14, 2001)

how many sets of pads have you gone through?


----------



## ecarrot (May 9, 2003)

This is the original set since 2006. Currently at 72,000 km (45,000 miles).


----------



## audibmi (Aug 10, 2006)

*updated minimum thickness...having a senior moment*

was trying to recall from memory, but i took a look at my set tonight again:

front minimum thickness is 22mm
rear minimum thickness is 10mm


----------



## ecarrot (May 9, 2003)

Thanks for checking!


----------

